# Iron chelate-Sequestrene 138



## plantman 123 (16 Feb 2011)

Has anyone dosed their plant tank using the iron chelate -Sequestrene 138?
What info can you pass on regarding this product?


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Feb 2011)

Hello,
        Welcome to the forum.  
For our purposes, Sequestrene 138 is basically another overpriced brand name Iron-only mix with a slightly more exotic chelate (EDDHA as opposed to EDTA), which can be very useful in terrestrial applications such as in fruit orchards or for speciality crops in difficult or alkaline and high calcium content terrain, but which will do no better job (and actually less well) than the complete trace mix you can get just about anywhere, like here at one of our sponsors=>AquariumPlantFood Chelated Trace Mix

People fret over Fe, which aquatic plants need only a very small amount, and yet they pay very little attention to NPK, which is needed in abundance, especially if the tank is highly lit and CO2 enriched.

Sometimes, if you have hard water, then it can precipitate the Fe out of solution more readily and cloud the water. In that case, one might wish to try a trace mix with a different chelator, but generally ordinary mixes with ordinary chelators do the job.

The Sequestrene 138 (or it's generic non-branded equivalents) won't be harmful, so if you have easy and cheap access to it then it will work fine as an Iron source, but I wouldn't go out of my way to obtain it, because it really isn't anything truly amazing.

Cheers,


----------



## plantman 123 (17 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the info. I appreciate your quick response.


----------

